# [App][2.1+]Volume Preventer 1.3 Updated!



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*[APP][1.6+]Volume Preventer 1.3 Updated!*



> Updated Volume Preventer 1.3 with widget
> 
> As the name implies, this application will prevent the volume from changing. You may know in Android while in Silent mode, it changes to Normal mode without any notification when Volume Key is pressed unfortunately. This will cause trouble to many peoples .So I made this application to prevent it
> from changing.
> ...


*Change Log:*


> Version 1.3
> Added Widget option to stop and start the service.
> Added No Notification feature(PRO only).
> Some Bugs Fixed.
> ...


*Market Link:*
Free Version:http://bit.ly/1081gxG
Pro Version:http://bit.ly/125zvsz

*Website:*
http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=14


----------

